# New Martial Arts Movie with Vanness Wu, Andy On, Philip Ng



## Omar (Jan 22, 2012)

It looks good. More info on the director's blog - http://www.alivenotdead.com/seamusw...Wu-Andy-On-and-Philip-Ng--profile-968561.html


----------



## Omar B (Jan 22, 2012)

My first thought was "I don't remember starting this thread."


----------

